# Thinking about trying slin next cycle. Yay or nay?



## Rage Strength (Dec 2, 2012)

So I've been researching and never realized slin could be bought without a script. Next cycle my goal is to put on 30-40lbs. My last bulk I put on around 40lbs(didn't gain a ton of fat) so I think it's realistic. Anyway, I was thinking about doing slin at 10iu's per day for the maybe 10-12 weeks to be safe. Also adding in deca or tren(600mg for either), 500 test, and 75-100dbol. My main concerns for trying slin is that I'm afraid of diabetes. When I used to be overweight(yes, I used to be fat lol), I think I had pre diabetes there for a while. I know my moms side has a high risk for it but my dads side doesn't. I would run it when I'm real lean(after finish this cut). What do you guys think?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

You're afraid of diabetes and want to run slin at 10iu's per day for 12 weeks? Oh boy... Never used slin, but I know this is a terrible plan.  Look around for slin logs.


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're afraid of diabetes and want to run slin at 10iu's per day for 12 weeks? Oh boy... Never used slin, but I know this is a terrible plan.  Look around for slin logs.



Oops lol. Meant to say 4 weeks on 5 weeks off.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

Why are you worried about dibeetus


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Why are you worried about dibeetus




He loves fruity pebbles and mike n ikes


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah bro on slin you have to watch carbs.  Slin without proper usage and research can be fatal. Be careful and know what the fuck you're doing.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea bro very dangerous to be messing with slin.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yay. Med and long acting slin need a script. Hum r does not. This is for a reason. The amount of fast acting slin needed to kill yourself is much much greater than the average dose taken for the sugar.(My grandma used to call diabetes "The Sugar")
Lots of guys use the med and long acting slin also. Thats a little bit more involved.
Start with 4iu's and go from there. 
It's been some yrs since i last used slin but I'd get up to 40iu's post workout with no issues. Simple carbs and then my big meal. No sweat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yay. Med and long acting slin need a script. Hum r does not. This is for a reason. The amount of fast acting slin needed to kill yourself is much much greater than the average dose taken for the sugar.(My grandma used to call diabetes "The Sugar")
> Lots of guys use the med and long acting slin also. Thats a little bit more involved.
> Start with 4iu's and go from there.
> It's been some yrs since i last used slin but I'd get up to 40iu's post workout with no issues. Simple carbs and then my big meal. No sweat.



Did you follow the 10g carbs per 1iu slin thing?


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 2, 2012)

H





biggerben692000 said:


> Yay. Med and long acting slin need a script. Hum r does not. This is for a reason. The amount of fast acting slin needed to kill yourself is much much greater than the average dose taken for the sugar.(My grandma used to call diabetes "The Sugar")
> Lots of guys use the med and long acting slin also. Thats a little bit more involved.
> Start with 4iu's and go from there.
> It's been some yrs since i last used slin but I'd get up to 40iu's post workout with no issues. Simple carbs and then my big meal. No sweat.



Dang bro. 40iu! Did you make good gains? What about strength? Yeah, I'd probably consume dextrose post workout after inj


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

My personal philosophy is that unless you feel you want to compete, then avoid slin.  the risks are high, complications can develop, and this is not something a "hobbyist" needs to consider.  Plus there are long term health ramifications as well......

my .02


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 2, 2012)

i would say hell no to slin, i dont care how experienced you are or how anabolic it is. Even if u do it right, eat at the exact proper times, straight diet....what ever!

 Why fuck with something so dangerous and risky to your health? There are so many oter alternatives like hgh, igf, AAS.

please bigben or someone else who has used it in the past...please explain to me why u used it? do u really think that the gains you got from using it couldnt be achived using AAS or peptides or HGH? i know it is the most anabolic out of everything...but do the benifits out way the risks that much?

i personally would never use it, but thats just me. to much worrying and time consuming just to keep your self alive while using it lol

*please someone who has used......elaborate...*


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i would say hell no to slin, i dont care how experienced you are or how anabolic it is. Even if u do it right, eat at the exact proper times, straight diet....what ever!
> 
> Why fuck with something so dangerous and risky to your health? There are so many oter alternatives like hgh, igf, AAS.
> 
> ...



the little bit i know about it are thus:
slin is very anabolic
it works along different pathways than aas, so it is a dynamic other aas cannot give you
those that know what the fuck they are doing, and are willing to accept the long term risks for short term benefits, say that slin is very much something that needs to be considered if you want to compete.

me?  i'm just a hobbyist (means i will never compete) so I'm not willing to accept the risks associated with slin.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did you follow the 10g carbs per 1iu slin thing?


Sounds familiar. I'm not recommending my ways to anyone. I went by feel and I also knew that I was consuming enough carbs to keep me safe. 
Back in the 90s I weighed out my first dose of DNP and from there on out eyeballed my dose and put it in the middle of a melted starburst and threw it down the hatch.
Do I think the slin was worth it? Did I notice gains? I had a massive pump after the shot working out and eating like a pig.
The next time I run slin will be when I jump in the GH wagon.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Dec 2, 2012)

I will be trying it, 10iu timed for post workout meal, I will try to keep a log I will also be purchasing a glucose meter to be on the safe side to know where I am at if I feel different. My next cycle is pretty crazy the gains should be dramatic. 

Fuck 40iu dam, I will not go into that level, be interesting to know the benefits of such a high dosage or where benefits to sides start to out weigh each other.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 2, 2012)

If you do plan on using make sure you know the ins and outs of it


----------



## PFM (Dec 2, 2012)

Start with 1 iu. Have your carb meals all mapped, honey in your gym bag, car and lunchbox or anywhere you're going to go have either honey or glucose tabs from the pharmacy.

Be smart and climb this ladder slowly, going hypo is nothing nice. My slin experience was nothing but FUCKED. In hindsight I got bad info, I didn't start low enough, but even going lower and lower I still went hypo no matter what. 

Exogenous insulin creates a sponge-like effect. Anything you eat in excess is going to store on your body. The diet while using slin is painfully precise or you're just getting fat.

If you're not going to compete in high level shows, it's not worth the health risks.

PFM says NO.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 2, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> My personal philosophy is that unless you feel you want to compete, then avoid slin.  the risks are high, complications can develop, and this is not something a "hobbyist" needs to consider.  Plus there are long term health ramifications as well......
> 
> my .02




This ^^^^^ And my opinion is HELL NO.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

As pfm pointed out, diet. Insulin is anabolic which basically means its a builder, adding exogenous insulin will force feed your muscles. So whatever you put in body...stays...too much carbs, gonna add fat on.


----------



## SAD (Dec 3, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yay. Med and long acting slin need a script. Hum r does not. This is for a reason. The amount of fast acting slin needed to kill yourself is much much greater than the average dose taken for the sugar.(My grandma used to call diabetes "The Sugar")
> Lots of guys use the med and long acting slin also. Thats a little bit more involved.
> Start with 4iu's and go from there.
> It's been some yrs since i last used slin but I'd get up to 40iu's post workout with no issues. Simple carbs and then my big meal. No sweat.



You got it all backwards Ben.  Humulin-R IS a medium length of action insulin.  And shorter acting slin (humalog) is not less dangerous.  Yes, there are two less spikes with the log vs. lin, but it also hits MUCH harder.   I personally consider log to be more dangerous because you can go from fine to fully hypo in less than a minute.  Lin is more mild and diet must be more controlled because it lasts for 7 hours vs. 2.

I would like to add in my experiences with insulin here, but I'm tired as shit and typing all this on a phone.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think the forums are good to learn about slim you will get ignorant answers and advice you will get advice from morons that will Google it read it then try and teach it knowing nothing about it.

Slin can kill you and your best bet is to learn from a person that has great experience with it or at least someone that has used it.

Too many people like the just speak and type just to do so thinking they are making points and gaining respect but in reality they know shit about nothing but have nothing better to do but teach you what they don't even know.

Slin is no damn joke it can kill you.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2012)

PFM said:


> Start with 1 iu. Have your carb meals all mapped, honey in your gym bag, car and lunchbox or anywhere you're going to go have either honey or glucose tabs from the pharmacy.
> 
> Be smart and climb this ladder slowly, going hypo is nothing nice. My slin experience was nothing but FUCKED. In hindsight I got bad info, I didn't start low enough, but even going lower and lower I still went hypo no matter what.
> 
> ...



This is my exact point!


----------



## 69nites (Dec 3, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I don't think the forums are good to learn about slim you will get ignorant answers and advice you will get advice from morons that will Google it read it then try and teach it knowing nothing about it.
> 
> Slin can kill you and your best bet is to learn from a person that has great experience with it or at least someone that has used it.
> 
> ...


This is no joke. I swear to god if any user here talks out of their ass and hurts a brother I will make sure they regret it.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

It's my recollection that Hum R(regular) was the short/fast acting. I used in the 90's. I'm not talking out my ass, either, nor would I want to be responsible for anyone(besides a select few) getting hurt. Hum is faster than Hum R. I don't remember how much faster, but I'm pretty sure it was hum r i was using.
This is one reason I used to stay out of slin threads. It's controversial. But if I feel like posting my experience I'm going to. It's true, my mind isn't as sharp as it once was, but I've got experience and stories galore. I also like reading my own posts.
I don't read up a whole lot on gear or compounds associated with it anymore. I used to in my 20's and learned all I could while playing Dr on myself.
I understand what SFG is saying. Guys that are new to this regurgitating what they've just read and then give advice based on that. Guys that have known me on the boards for any amount of time know(I hope!) I'm not blowing smoke and just telling my experiences. 
I've been reckless over the yrs with lots of shit...not just gear or chems.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

OK, so Hum R starts working about 30min after inj and peaks in 2-4 hrs while clearing in 6-8hrs. Humalogue is about half those numbers. This sound right? I did go searching a little and that's what I'm puking up.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> It's my recollection that Hum R(regular) was the short/fast acting. I used in the 90's. I'm not talking out my ass, either, nor would I want to be responsible for anyone(besides a select few) getting hurt. Hum is faster than Hum R. I don't remember how much faster, but I'm pretty sure it was hum r i was using.
> This is one reason I used to stay out of slin threads. It's controversial. But if I feel like posting my experience I'm going to. It's true, my mind isn't as sharp as it once was, but I've got experience and stories galore. I also like reading my own posts.
> I don't read up a whole lot on gear or compounds associated with it anymore. I used to in my 20's and learned all I could while playing Dr on myself.
> I understand what SFG is saying. Guys that are new to this regurgitating what they've just read and then give advice based on that. Guys that have known me on the boards for any amount of time know(I hope!) I'm not blowing smoke and just telling my experiences.
> I've been reckless over the yrs with lots of shit...not just gear or chems.



This is what they need real experienced folks on this subject it's a subject I have no business giving advice on but you can although many otherS can't and but still do.

The honest truth I have been talked out of using it by a teammate because we knew nobody with hands on experience to guide me and my diet was shit, Powerlifter looking for more strength don't always mean get on slin.

Best advice I always got was don't do it, diet sucked and I didn't and haven't even reached the potential in strength gains that calls for the use I still can jack up doses of aas to get it done I haven't even done Tren yet.

Many factors to look at IMO before doing Slin and the 1st factor IMO is what compounds have you ran and not ran yet.

I haven't ran Tren yet because there are plenty compounds I have yet to try like Tbol, wini / dobol mix and Primo just to name a few, Slin IMO is the the last in line when something like Tren has been used many of times already.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 4, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> It's my recollection that Hum R(regular) was the short/fast acting. I used in the 90's. I'm not talking out my ass, either, nor would I want to be responsible for anyone(besides a select few) getting hurt.


Ben you know damn well I wasn't talking about you. Nothing but respect brother.


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 4, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> This is what they need real experienced folks on this subject it's a subject I have no business giving advice on but you can although many otherS can't and but still do.
> 
> The honest truth I have been talked out of using it by a teammate because we knew nobody with hands on experience to guide me and my diet was shit, Powerlifter looking for more strength don't always mean get on slin.
> 
> ...



The compounds I've used before include test, low dose deca, dbol, tren, low dose eq, low dose drol. Basically the reason I considered using slin is because I just wanted to maybe be able to add a few more pounds on top of the AAS gains. I now know how my body reacts to foods, compounds, training, and pretty much anything. I just wanna add as much lbm as possible because I plan on competing(high level). It's just that now I finally know wtf I'm doing and can realistically see insane gains if all goes well next cycle. I would add the slin in with 500 test, 800 tren e, 100 dbol. Yes, it will be the heaviest cycle I've ever done dosage wise, but think its a good cycle. It's still a long time away, but in the meantime I'm researching. I'd do gh over slin, but that stuffs too expensive for me currently. Slin is cheap and easy to get.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 4, 2012)

From the looks of your success and other posts youve made.  Your going to grow into a fucking monster anyway.  Why do something risky. I wish I had got the results youve gotten in a short amount of time when I was younger, nevermind the great advice that is on this board.  Just keep doing what your doing man it will happen soon enough.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

69nites said:


> Ben you know damn well I wasn't talking about you. Nothing but respect brother.



I know you weren't my friend. But to me it kind of read that way. I think I'm the only one giving the thumbs up to slin.
And SAD....did you mean there is a faster acting/clearing slin than HumR....that being humalogue? I think that would be a more accurate assessment of my post. "Completely backwards" doesn't seem to fit here? No?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2012)

Rage Strength said:


> The compounds I've used before include test, low dose deca, dbol, tren, low dose eq, low dose drol. Basically the reason I considered using slin is because I just wanted to maybe be able to add a few more pounds on top of the AAS gains. I now know how my body reacts to foods, compounds, training, and pretty much anything. I just wanna add as much lbm as possible because I plan on competing(high level). It's just that now I finally know wtf I'm doing and can realistically see insane gains if all goes well next cycle. I would add the slin in with 500 test, 800 tren e, 100 dbol. Yes, it will be the heaviest cycle I've ever done dosage wise, but think its a good cycle. It's still a long time away, but in the meantime I'm researching. I'd do gh over slin, but that stuffs too expensive for me currently. Slin is cheap and easy to get.



GH ain't shit compared to slin, not to name names but told from the one of the Worlds strongest Powerlifters and a Pro Bodybuilder (same person) he runs GH low real low and gets the strength from slin but he knows he shit inside out unlike me.

He said if you have real legit GH you don't have to run it high.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 4, 2012)

Big ron??? ^^^^


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> Big ron??? ^^^^



I don't personally know any pro's. But I'd be willing to bet it's not RC. Was it 2001 he had that ridiculous transformation? He completely re-comped his physique. Became a caricature. He was a beast....but my guess on his gh intake would be upwards of 20iu's/ed...human grade...and a good amount of slin.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 4, 2012)

Rage, I have an article that I recieved today regarding slin use and only using 2 days a week. You use a little more then you would dosing Ed to saturate receptors but the reason in only using 2 days is so those receptors don't lose sensitivity to insulin which means not having to up your dose in the long run. I recieved this info from the owner of another board i frequent who, besides user@204, is the most knowledgable person regarding AAS, gh, peptides, and slin that ive ever had the pleasure to know. if you'd like to read it i can pm you. 

I've been looking into slin for awhile now. I don't feel I need it but I'm also the type to try anything once. My plan, and this is just a plan, is to run it during my spring cut next year along side test tren mast var and some igf-1. I was thinking about running it this winter but the way I've been eating on this bulk is unreal and I'm taking in a little too much fat for slin use. I actually made this decision today. I'm sure ill catch heat for this post but I'm also smart and mature enough to not run anything until I've researched the shit out of it and the cycle I'm going to run will be timed precisely as far as slin/eating protocols. I'm not going to play any games and try and figure it out as I go. I would hope anyone that is considering this would do the same. Slin is no joke and can kill you and shouldn't be taken lightly. If you're considering slin use PLEASE run your dosing/eating protocols by someone who is and has successfully ran slin. Not from what you've gotten off Wikipedia. My protocols will be tweaked by the guy I mentioned above and I'm lucky enough he'll walk me through it every step of the way.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> Big ron??? ^^^^



A stronger guy, white and sucks ass a bodybuilder but World record holding and breaking Powerlifter.

He is a West Coast guy Originally from Seattle, lol I didn't name him but this is too damn easy to figure out now!


----------



## 69nites (Dec 4, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know you weren't my friend. But to me it kind of read that way. I think I'm the only one giving the thumbs up to slin.


Was speaking generally in response to what sfg said. Nothing about your advice.  
I'll never touch slin and don't speak on it. I leave that to the guys that know.


----------



## username1 (Dec 4, 2012)

I should probably do actual research on the topic as suggested but, I'll just go ahead and ask to see what kind of replies I get as I'm not really interested in trying slin but, just asking for my own info.

So, slin is dangerous because your glucose can drop to low and get hypo, correct? So, for somebody that is hyperglycemic that has high blood sugar, is it any less dangerous? BG is not too bad or obviously would be on scripted slin but, only manageable by eating the right foods to keep it down. Could somebody that high blood sugar start taking slin desensitize them and make them dependent on it? For those who say, "no, to slin" , If you had issues with high blood sugar but, was not bad enough to be put on slin by a doctor (only because you're controlling it), would you be more inclined to try it then?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah I was not singling anyone out and a lot of you have much greater knowledge then I am at aas and running aas a lot of you been at it 2x up to 4x longer then I.

Just imagine this topic on one of the bigger open boards and the stupidity and parroting there would be.

Only advice and only people that should be talking slin on this board are the experienced with it as the rest of us need to keep finger off the board no matter how hard it is to do and we should learn by listening not teaching and preaching on it if we have no clue on it.

I hate to seem like an asshole but on the other hand a bro getting real sick or dead is worse.

It's the nature of life people need to be heard and want to help but sometime we have to be honest and know our boundaries, I had hemorrhoid surgery but it don't mean I can teach the surgery myself now!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2012)

username1 said:


> I should probably do actual research on the topic as suggested but, I'll just go ahead and ask to see what kind of replies I get as I'm not really interested in trying slin but, just asking for my own info.
> 
> So, slin is dangerous because your glucose can drop to low and get hypo, correct? So, for somebody that is hyperglycemic that has high blood sugar, is it any less dangerous? BG is not too bad or obviously would be on scripted slin but, only manageable by eating the right foods to keep it down. Could somebody that high blood sugar start taking slin desensitize them and make them dependent on it? For those who say, "no, to slin" , If you had issues with high blood sugar but, was not bad enough to be put on slin by a doctor (only because you're controlling it), would you be more inclined to try it then?



The question being asked is not the issue it's the answers that scare me bro unless it's a person that know slin with great success and knowledge on it but to be honest there are not many people that qualify in this I bet maybe 5 people on this board if that has Slin down to a safe perfection.


----------



## SAD (Dec 4, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know you weren't my friend. But to me it kind of read that way. I think I'm the only one giving the thumbs up to slin.
> And SAD....did you mean there is a faster acting/clearing slin than HumR....that being humalogue? I think that would be a more accurate assessment of my post. "Completely backwards" doesn't seem to fit here? No?



Compromise with "pretty backwards"?  Lol.  Not going to break it all down word for word, just trying to straighten things out a bit.  I know you've been around the block and I don't chalk up what you said to inexperience by any means.  Again, just wanted to set it straight as far as the different lengths of action and the inherent danger with any/all of them.

And you are not the only one giving the thumbs up.  I too have successfully and happily used slin and will do so again in the future.  It is a slippery slope when recommending/advising use of slin because you can't fix stupid and some guys just want to go balls-to-the-wall and wind up dead.  In my opinion, slin is a lot like dnp in the sense that both have this terrible stigma attached to them unless you're a guy who has wisely and successfully used it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2012)

i wouldnt mess with slin all the great aas out there fuck slin


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Dec 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> i wouldnt mess with slin all the great aas out there fuck slin


You cannot compare the two, but when there are together magical things happen.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Dec 4, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't personally know any pro's. But I'd be willing to bet it's not RC. Was it 2001 he had that ridiculous transformation? He completely re-comped his physique. Became a caricature. He was a beast....but my guess on his gh intake would be upwards of 20iu's/ed...human grade...and a good amount of slin.



20iu!!!!!!! of HGH, Dam is there any logs on here with dosages that high.


----------

